# Mein erster gekaufter Web-Space



## sight011 (1. Februar 2011)

Ja es ist soweit  ...

Ick werde meinen ersten Web-Space kaufen. Mir wurde diese Seite empfohlen:
https://ssl.planet-hosting.de/index.php?function=host

Ich wollte das Angebot für 2,99 € nehmen.

Spricht irgendwas gegen den Hoster? Kennt wer was besseres?

Warum finde ich da nix über diese Socket Funktionen?


----------



## Leola13 (1. Februar 2011)

Hai,

kann  ich eigentlich nicht beurteilen.

Schau doch mal bei webhostlist  vorbei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sight011 (1. Februar 2011)

Hi Leola,

ich habe mich eigentlich schon entschieden.
Ich würde gerne zu planethosting nur finde ich nix darüber ob cms Systeme darauf flüssig laufen.

Bin ich blind:
https://ssl.planet-hosting.de/index.php?function=detail225

?

Kannst Du mir nen Tipp geben?


----------



## sight011 (5. Februar 2011)

Hab Ihn jetzt gekauft (getsern, am Freitag) wie lang kann das so dauern bis eine .de Domain freigeschalten wird?


----------



## ComFreek (5. Februar 2011)

Das dauert eigentlich mindestens ein paar Stunden, spätestens nach 2 Tagen müsste es dasein.

*//* Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## gianfranco ramoser (10. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte das Angebot für 2,99 € nehmen. : der Preis scheint interessant, aber ich kenne auch GoDaddy


----------



## sight011 (25. Februar 2011)

Also kann es nur empfehlen! Läuft super!

Der Preis ist ok!


----------

